# LIMA La Ciudad y los Sueños



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

_Vida Moderna :::: ‘Lima: Visión de futuro’. Jueves 2 de junio en el Colegio de Arquitectos de Lima._

LIMA La Ciudad y los Sueños

¿Cómo revalorizar el centro histórico de Lima? ¿Hacia dónde debe crecer la ciudad? ¿Con qué tecnología se deben construir los edificios del futuro? Estas son algunas de las preguntas que van a responder el arquitecto Miguel Rodrigo Mazuré, el urbanista Hugo Ruibal y el ingeniero José Meza Cuadra. El evento “Lima: Visión de futuro”, organizado por la Escuela de Arquitectura de la Universidad San Martín de Porres, busca además exponer propuestas de planificación, desarrollo y remodelación. Es trabajo de urbanistas, algunas de sus ideas se plasman y sirven para mejorar la calidad de vida de los habitantes; otras ideas, nunca se llegan a ejecutar. 









_Rascacielos Criollos
Sueños de una noche de clases. Alumnos de arquitectura del taller del arquitecto Alfredo Queirolo echaron a andar su imaginación con estos rascacielos de la Lima del 2015, cuando el centro de la ciudad se habrá trasladado, siempre en la ficción, a Monterrico._


















_LIMA La Ciudad y los Sueños
Arquitectos Hugo Ruibal, Miguel Rodrigo Mazuré e ingeniero José Meza Cuadra._

Volviendo los pies a la tierra, el arquitecto y urbanista Hugo Ruibal, profesor de la Universidad San Martín de Porres, propone poner en relieve las dos características que hacen de Lima una ciudad especial: su centro histórico y su geografía, esa suerte de balcón frente al mar. Y es que para él Lima debería estructurarse en un gran eje que va desde el centro hacia el mar. “Las edificaciones y espacios urbanos insertados en este recorrido, heredados de la época prehispánica, del virreinato y de la república, y los tres grandes parques –Exposición, Reserva y Marte–, deberían ser tratados de una manera integrada y ser objeto de reciclaje o transformación con obras nuevas”, dice. “De esta manera Lima recobraría su esplendor y se posicionaría como una ciudad de primer orden a nivel internacional”. 









_Miguel Rodrigo M. y el reto de la gravedad_

Pero uno de los problemas de esta ciudad, según el ingeniero José Meza Cuadra, es que su desordenado crecimiento y las limitaciones económicas de su población, están produciendo un tipo de viviendas subnormales. “Muchos limeños de las zonas Este y Norte están haciendo sus casas con sus propias manos y sin dirección técnica”, dice. “En una zona sísmica están cometiendo el error de ahorrar usando ladrillos más baratos y que no han pasado por un proceso de horneado”. 









_Casa ‘bioclimática’
El hábitat solar es el tipo de vivienda productiva que Hugo Ruibal proyecta para los desiertos del sur limeño. La orientación de la casa aprovecharía al máximo la luz solar y ahorraría energía._

En el otro extremo de esta situación tan extendida como informal, está el arquitecto e investigador Miguel Rodrigo Mazuré. Con sus años de experiencia (diseñó las primeras casas de estilo internacional en la Lima de los sesentas) ha desarrollado una teoría que él llama “singularidades armónicas ingrávidas”. Se basa en una nueva percepción del concepto de gravedad, por el cual los elementos de una construcción son una suerte de tejido estructural que se reparten el peso y hacen que la casa ‘repose’ segura en el terreno en vez de anclarse con todo su peso. Pero ésta es una proyección que el futuro se encargará de corroborar.









_Modelo Para Armar
En 1979, en unas vacaciones en EE.UU., a Miguel Rodrigo Mazuré lo impresionaron las casas rodantes. “Las casas no tenían que depender de la gravedad”, pensó. El año pasado construyó preliminarmente una casa en Chorrillos, luego la desmanteló y la reconstruyó en una playa de Asia. El proyecto ganó un premio del Colegio de Arquitectos de Lima en la categoría ‘Vivienda temporal’._

*Marea Urbana
Lima entre las más pobladas del mundo * 
1. Tokio, Japón 28,025,000 
2. Ciudad de México, México 18,131,000 
3. Mumbai, India 18,042,000 
4. Sao Paulo, Brasil 17,711,000 
5. Nueva York, EE.UU 16,626,000 
6. Shangai, China 14,173,000 
7. Lagos, Nigeria 13,488,000 
8. Los Angeles, EE.UU 13,129,000 
9. Calcuta, India 12,900,000 
10. Buenos Aires, Argentina 12,431,000 
11. Seúl, Corea del Sur 12,215,000 
12. Beijing, China 12,033,000 
13. Karachi, Paquistán 11,774,,000 
14.Delhi, India 11,680,000 
15. Dhaka, Bangladesh 10,979,000 
16. Manila, Filipinas 10,818,000 
17. El Cairo, Egipto 10,772,000 
18. Osaka, Japón 10,609,000 
19. Rio de Janeiro, Brasil 10,556,000 
20, Tianjin, China 10,239,000 
21. Yakarta, Indonesia 9,815,000 
22. París, Francia 9,638,000 
23. Estambul, Turquía 9,413,000 
24. Moscú, Federación Rusa 9,299,000 
25. Londres, Reino Unido 7,640,000 
*26. Lima, Perú 7,443,000 * 
27. Teherán, Irán 7,380,000 
28. Bangkok, Thailand 7,221,000 
29.Chicago, EE.UU. 6,945,000 
30. Bogotá, Colombia 6,834,000 
31. Hyderabad, India 6,833,000 
32. Chennai, India 6,639,000 
33. Essen, Germany 6,559,000 
34. Hangzhou, China 6,389,000 
35. Hong Kong, China 6,097,000 
36. Lahore, Paquistán 6,030,000 
37. Shenyang, China 5,681,000 
38. Changchun, China 5,566,000 
39. Bangalore, India 5,544,000 
40. Harbin, China 5,465,000


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Wow.... hay tantas ideas y tantos proyectos a largo plazo...ufff. Qué edificios tan raros, , ojalá que todo lo que se piensa para lima termine mejorando la situación de manera óptima


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

interesantisimo articulo, ese estadio esta muy bonito !!!


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Que les parece el rasca criollo del medio, a mi me gustaría verlo construido en Lima, el diseño es alucinante.


----------



## KW (Oct 23, 2004)

Wow, se imaginan esos edificios en Lima?? sería excelente no?


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Rascacielos criollos, que bonitos y raros se ven. Ojala que algun dia, si es que hay un boom de rascacielos en lima, sean hechos por peruanos.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

INCREIBLES!!!


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

WoW... seguro lima sera una ciudad muy moderna en el 2015 y de seguro ya tendremos aunque sea otra ciudad como lima en en ese año...


----------



## Flavio (Mar 31, 2005)

espectacular!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ojala pronto se haga realidad


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

LiquidDreams15 said:


> WoW... seguro lima sera una ciudad muy moderna en el 2015 y* de seguro ya tendremos aunque sea otra ciudad como lima en en ese año...*


Sería lo ideal, el proceso de descentralización ya se supone que se debe estar dando asi que en para esos años ya se debe notar con más claridad


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Wow que locos esos edifcios, para cuando seran una realidad.


----------



## gerardo (May 7, 2005)

muuuuuuuuu somos la especie mas abundante en el mundo?que sera de aca 50 años muuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuespero no vivir para ese entonses


----------



## andres limeño (Feb 27, 2005)

ke hermoso estadio imaginatelo ne noche con luces ornamentales


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

gerardo said:


> muuuuuuuuu somos la especie mas abundante en el mundo?que sera de aca 50 años muuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuespero no vivir para ese entonses


y este won se computa vaca o que?


----------



## rojo en DC (Jun 3, 2005)

Que alucinante el estadio, parece un diseño de Santiago Calatrava!


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

LiquidDreams15 said:


> WoW... seguro lima sera una ciudad muy moderna en el 2015 y de seguro ya tendremos aunque sea otra ciudad como lima en en ese año...


Si claro espero que las 3 ciudades norteñas y la otra del sur deben contar con varios edificios con mas de 20 pisos.


----------

